# Elderberries or Chokecherries??



## calicoty (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a bush beside my barn. In looking on the internet to find out what it is...I'm torn is it an elderberry or a chokecherry? 

I am a newbie so I have no clue! Are they in the same family? I'll try to post a picture, but your thoughts on the differences in the two would be great!

Rickki:help:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Elderberry is more like a bush while chokecherry is a tree. Elderberries will be in huge clusters of about 1/8 inch fruit, up to several hundred per cluster, with a lot of tiny seeds inside. Chokecherry may be in clusters up to 10-15 and have a single pit inside just like a cherry.

Martin


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Elderberries have an umbrella like cluster of fruit, while chokecherries look more like cherries.
Great pics of elderberry vs. pokeberry (I realize this isn't the comparison you're asking, but thought it might be helpful).
http://www.herbalrootszine.com/articles/elderberry-vs-pokeberry/


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

elderberries


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Pictures always help if you can get them.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

elderberries as was mentioned hang on long stems in a cluster and generally are dark purple black..they have seeds...cherries have pits..both make good jell but i prefer elderberries..cherries ripen earlier than elderberries


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

In my home area chokecherries were somewhat plentiful, but were almost always a woody shrub and grew in thickets. Only until they got extremely old did they become tree like (rarely) and then usually died before the trunk got larger than about 3-4 inches in diameter with a height about 15 feet tall max.

I think there are several varieties of chokecherry with Prunus virginiana found most common in Kansas and the variety supplied by the Kansas Forest Service.

http://www.kansasforests.org/conservation/shrubs/chokecherry.shtml


----------



## calicoty (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! They must be elderberries. Now I'm off to find recipes of what to do with these little gems!

Rickki


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I love elderberry syrup!!! I was attemting to make Jam...LOL but the syrup tastes wonderful!!!

this is the second time I've treid to make jam ever, and all I ever get is syrup LOL I swear I follow the directions....but I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a little sketch here of an elderberry leaf (lower left corner) if that will help you at all.


----------

